# Making friends in Nova Scotia



## Annie01332 (Nov 12, 2010)

This may seem a little premature as our move is a long way off...but one of the things that bothers me is how to make friends once we've moved. 

What have you guys done to make friends and have you found it easy?

I'm hoping I'll find a knitting club and maybe a club/cause I can bake cakes for!!!


----------



## Mollyincanada (Jan 3, 2011)

Annie01332 said:


> This may seem a little premature as our move is a long way off...but one of the things that bothers me is how to make friends once we've moved.
> 
> What have you guys done to make friends and have you found it easy?
> 
> I'm hoping I'll find a knitting club and maybe a club/cause I can bake cakes for!!!


You should not worry about this, especially in Nova Scotia  Pop me a note when you've arrived - that is if your social schedule is not too busy


----------

